# Bristlenose Pleco breeding, part II



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I need more help.

I already have a female Bristlenose and theres a pet shop nearby that also sells Bristlenoses, except they are a little smaller than my female. Im thinking about getting two but what if I dont get lucky and end up with two males? Hmm.

The males also grow faster than the females, right?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sex them by using the orange blotch on the top of the head. It's easy to see on albinos, and can be seen using a flashlight on browns.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, well, the fish store probably wouldnt approve of shining a flashlight on their fishies.

They don't sell albinos there either.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Pleco....the pair that i was going to sell you won't stop breeding...the male just released the fry from the cave about 4 days ago and they are already back in the cave spawning...
gonna have to drop a brick on em to get them to stop...lol


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

If the fish store won't let you use a flashlight to sex fish...find another store. As long as you aren't doing it on every tank in the store, they shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree fishnut.....when i went to see eric bodrock they had boxes of flashlights so you could look at the fish....terrible store lighting....awesome fish..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well ; this morning i went down to feed the fish....the plecos had spawned and there is a huge clutch of eggs in the cave...looks like 100+......going to have to have a fire sale on plecos.....actually i will most likely be trading them for other fish that are on my want list....


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh, my gosh, could I have some for free? lulz


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my dwarf royal farlowellas have been spawning like crazy...1 male and 4 females...
he will spawn with 1 and the other 3 wait in line for their turn..they are on spawn 3 now..number 4 is waiting...and number 1 is already starting to fill with eggs...
the red lizard whiptails have started to spawn..male ate the first 2 clutches..2 days now with the 3rd...
and the long fin bushynoses spawned again as well....i think i need to set up more tanks....lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sure ; i'll give you some for free....but it will cost you $20 for the bag and water...
no....you cannot bring your own bag and water...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Why 20 dollars? Just wondering. And I think that I could do that.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh wait no. I can get two plecos for much less at my LFS.

LFS is local fish store, right?

Is it a certain store?


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

LFS = Local Fish Shop/Store
And you might be looking at regular (Trinidad) plecos, so he absolutely sure they are bristlesnoses. And Loha, since you sell fish, do you have a small school of cardinals for sale?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nope...no cardinals..i have some odessa barbs...and bushynose plecos..both albino and browns...
just kidding about the $20 pleco...at 2 inches i sell them for $5.00 each on aquabid..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Fishnut2 said:


>


Hey, the flashlight method doesn't work on juveniles.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pleco,
You could be right. I never tried sexing juvies. I've used it on about 2" and up.


----------

